# Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox



## Dr.Speed (17. Februar 2010)

*Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*

Hallo Miteinander! Gestern musste ich,damit mein Netzteil genügend Luft bekommt meinen Festplattenkäfig entfernen. Deswegen sitzt meine Festplatte jetzt in einem normalen Laufwerksschacht. Jetzt fällen mir allerdings die Zugriffsgeräusche störend auf. Jetzt meine Frage: Kann mir jemand eine gute Festplattendämmbox empfehlen? P.S.: Entschuldigt das komische Layout, aber ich schreibe vom Handy aus. Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Ichbins (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*

Hi

solche Dämmboxen haben halt den Nachteil, dass die HDD sehr warm wird. dein NT hat jetzt zwar Luft aber die HDD nicht mehr wenn sie in so na box ist


----------



## AlterKadaver (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*

Die Dämmboxen sind so gebaut, dass es nicht zur Überhitzung von Festplatten kommt. Ganz gut ist z.B. die Scythe Quiet Drive. Hier zu finden


----------



## esszett (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*

bitumenbox...

wenn sie richtig gebaut und halbwegs entkoppelt gelagert ist, sind nicht nur die lauf- und zugriffsgeraeusche wesentlich geringer (die meisten kaeuflichen, wenn nicht alle, sind schlechter), sondern es geht auch nicht zwangslaeufig mit einer temperaturerhoehung einher... im gegenteil: bei unveraenderter belueftung war meine 1,5tb-seagate in der box sogar 1-2°c kuehler als vorher (ich hab die ursprungsversion der bitumenbox allerdings modifiziert: alufolie leitet die waerme von der oberseite und den seiten der hdd direkt ans box-gehaeuse)...

grueSZe


----------



## TAZ (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*

Ich poste auch mal hier, weil mich das Thema sehr interessiert...

Das HowTo zu dieser Bitumenbox habe ich gefunden, aber nicht jeder hat einen alten HDD-Kühler und ein altes CD/DVD-Laufwerk rumliegen...geschweige denn den Platz für den ausladenden Kühler...


Von daher scheint das Quiet Drive von Scythe (zumindest für mich) wohl die beste Wahl zu sein, oder gibt es da ernsthafte Alternativen?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*

Guck mal in den zweiten Post. Nr 1 ist nur die Deluxe Version und nicht wirklich notwendig  .

Das Quiet Drive setzt aber im Grunde auf die gleiche Technik, also wenn du kein altes CD-LW übrig hast kannst du auch ruhig das kaufen.


----------



## Dr.Speed (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*

Also ich habe noch Mal bei Alternate geschaut und bin dabei auf den Sythe Himuro Festplattenkäfig SCH-1000 gestoßen. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## fuzzi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*



Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch Mal bei Alternate geschaut und bin dabei auf den Sythe Himuro Festplattenkäfig SCH-1000 gestoßen. Was haltet ihr davon?




ja der ist recht effektiv und vorallem Preiswert, hab mir den damals bei caseking gekauft..


kann den Scythe SCH 1000 nur weiterempfehlen vorallem da die verlgeichbaren Modelle mindestens das doppelte kosten


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*

Das ist halt in erster Linie eine Entkopplung und Kühlung ohne viel Dämmwirkung...


----------



## TAZ (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*



Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch Mal bei Alternate geschaut und bin dabei auf den Sythe Himuro Festplattenkäfig SCH-1000 gestoßen. Was haltet ihr davon?




Das Problem bei dem Teil sind die Anschlüsse für Strom bei SATA Laufwerken.
Nur wenn die Kabel am SATA Stecker nach hinten rausgehen (und nicht von oben nach unten durchgeführt werden) kannst du den Strom anschliessen, sonst ist eine Kühllamelle dem Kabel im Weg.

Meine aber gelsen zu haben, das Scythe an dem Problem arbeitet.


@Olstyle
Soll ja auch ordentlich aussehen...


----------



## fuzzi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*



TAZ schrieb:


> Das Problem bei dem Teil sind die Anschlüsse für Strom bei SATA Laufwerken.
> Nur wenn die Kabel am SATA Stecker nach hinten rausgehen (und nicht von oben nach unten durchgeführt werden) kannst du den Strom anschliessen, sonst ist eine Kühllamelle dem Kabel im Weg.
> 
> Meine aber gelsen zu haben, das Scythe an dem Problem arbeitet.
> ...



das kann ich bestätigen, bei meinem BeQuite Netzteil sind jedoch Sata-Stromanschlüsse die im Winkel gebogen sind! und dan welche die geradlinig nach hinten gehen...


----------



## Dr.Speed (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*

Ok. Wenn das Modell von Sythe eher mehr Kühler, als Dämmung ist, wie ist es dann mit dem Silentmaxx  HD-Dämmung Rev. 2.0 oder dem Xilence  passiv HD-Kühler - black ?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*

Die beste Dämmung bei Kaufmodellen(neben Watercool Silentstar, aber das ist für Waküs)bietet nach wie vor das Scythe Quiet Drive.
Mit dem Silentmaxx Ding hättest du eh schon den entsprechenden Preis erreicht, also warum nicht ersteres kaufen?

Das Modell von Xilence dagegen ist im Grunde ein Himuro in Grün.

Im Endeffekt würde ich so oder so zu Scythe greifen. Entweder du leistest dir ein Quiet Drive oder du freust dich an einem günstigeren Himuro.


----------



## riedochs (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*



Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Ok. Wenn das Modell von Sythe eher mehr Kühler, als Dämmung ist, wie ist es dann mit dem Silentmaxx  HD-Dämmung Rev. 2.0 oder dem Xilence  passiv HD-Kühler - black ?



Ich habe die Silentmax Box. Sie ist nicht schlecht, aber hat auch nicht die gewünschte Leistung gebracht.


----------



## esszett (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*

koennte hilfreich sein:

ein test von 6 festplattendaemmgehaeusen






TAZ schrieb:


> Ich poste auch mal hier, weil mich das Thema sehr interessiert...
> 
> Das HowTo zu dieser Bitumenbox habe ich gefunden, aber nicht jeder hat einen alten HDD-Kühler und ein altes CD/DVD-Laufwerk rumliegen...geschweige denn den Platz für den ausladenden Kühler...
> 
> ...




das howto ist schoen, aber der verwendete hdd-kuehler ist m.e. bei halbwegs brauchbarer gehaeusebelueftung ueberfluessig und i.d.r. eher stoerend (bspw. bei 2 festplatten und damit 2 boxen)...

dieses howto ist der originalthread...

alte cd-rom-gehaeuse findet man uebrigens auf jedem flohmarkt, in der ebucht etcpp...

kostenvergleich: 
~10eur (bitumenbox) 
                       ~30eur (scythe quiet drive)


grueSZe


----------



## Dr.Speed (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*

Ich musste meine Auswahl jetzt selbser etwas einschränken. Zum einen muss ich mein Budget etwas kürzen, da ich zwei neue Lüfter brauche. Zum anderen will ich mich nicht wegen einer einmaligen Bestellung bei einem Shop registrieren. Ich werde mich jetzt wohl zwischen dem Sythe Himuro und der Bitumenbox entscheiden müssen. Danke für die vielen Tipps.

P.S.: Hat jemand einen Tipp für zwei (möglichst leise) 92mm Lüfter mit gutem Luftdurchsatz. Ich überlege momentan mir die bequiet! USC 92mm zu kaufen.


----------



## ATTNTAAT (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*

Finde der Himuro macht einen SEHR guten Eindruck. Viele meiner Kollegen haben Die Samsung 500GB F3 drinne .. UNHÖRBAR, ausserdem bleiben die Platten dabei kühl, da das himuro von innen mit wärmeleitfähiger "Folie" verkleidet ist .. Was halt doof ist ist die Kabelführung..


----------



## Dr.Speed (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Festplattendämmbox*

Das Thema hat sich wie es aussieht fürs erste erledigt. Habe vorhin noch zwischen Bitumenbox und Himuro geschwankt bin, aber zu dem Ergebniss gekommen, dass ich momentan keine Zeit für größere Bastelarbeiten habe. Daher habe ich mich für die Himuro entschieden.


----------

